# Is ant powder bad for your dog?



## robsdog (Sep 29, 2012)

Gday,

I just wanted to know if Ant Powder containing Pyrethrin can be harmful to a small dog if they live around it but don't ingest it? Like putting a line of the powder under the laundry door (the door has a dog door in it) that the dog can't access but the wind might blow a little bit in that he may breath or step on? If so, does anyone know any non toxic (for humans and dogs) ant kill or control remedies that are any good?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What does it say on the carton about safety and pets?

Pyrethroids are present in some flea preparations. They are considered generally safe for dogs but not for cats, as cats lack a chemical that breaks down the pyrethroids.

I'd be careful and minimise exposure. To stop the powder blowing about, you could put down a strip of double-sided sticky tape under the door, and put the powder on that. Keep the door closed when the dog is around.

Or get a pet anteater? Not the spiny sort, they are not so cuddlesome.


----------



## robsdog (Sep 29, 2012)

Sadly it doesn't say anything about pet safety at all on the container hence the question. Based on your comments it should be OK then, I don't have a cat at the moment. The double sided tape trick may work okay too, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ants already? Blimey Spring must be just around the corner! 

I've used Indorex household flea spray in the past and it's got rid of them. Bonus is it keeps fleas away too for a few months after spraying so no problem with both! 
Indorex Household Flea Spray (500ml Bottle)


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have found things like slug pellets that are pet safe, are safe for slugs too. Definitely not as effective.

I would take a look at the suggestion by Malmum, especially as its tried and tested.


----------

